# Shaper as hacksaw



## kvom (Jun 28, 2017)

In scrolling through the build log for Buchanan's clock, I found this interesting image.


----------



## Hopper (Jun 29, 2017)

That's a pretty serious block of metal he is cutting there. Can't argue with that!!


----------



## Buchanan (Jun 29, 2017)

Yes It worked very well for years as my main hacksaw at work. More clamps added for faster cutting on thick sections. No blade relief, easy to convert back to a shaper, it just clamped onto the tool holder. And it uses standard hand hacksaw blades. You can set the stroke and the portion of the blade you want as well. The linkage gives a parallel motion as well as the down feed. There is no automatic down feed, just gravity. It was 4 inch square 1045 steel i was cutting. I still have it. if you want any dimensions.


----------

